# gmfgraph editor



## manius (24. Aug 2010)

Hi,
ich spiele etwas mit GMF und wollte die gmfgraph-file etwas anpassen 

Einerseits hat sich der gmfgraph-Editor beim Helios geändert, und die Samples beziehen sich auf etwas ältere Version (und beschreiben auch kaum die Möglichkeiten....)
ich komme damit überhaupt nicht zu recht ;(;(;(

Kennt jemand eine gute Quelle wo man einerseits ausführlich, anderseits mit doch mit Samples was bezüglich Graphical Def Model erklärt bekommt? (bin Eclipse Anfänger …) 
Wollte das Aussehen der Objekte etwas ändern (statt rectangle eine ellipse oder SVG), dafür wollte in gmfgraph-file eine neue Figure zufügen,  und dann anders als im Tutorial dies mappen …. Hmmm funzt aber nicht? 

Ist gmfgraph-file zum editieren gedacht oder wird nur erzeugt, auf welchen Grundlagen wird sie erzeugt? Gibts ja andere Wege die Objekte zu definieren ?  wie geht man da sinnvoller Weise um?
Fragen über Fragen…. ???:L???:L???:L

Gruß


----------



## Wildcard (24. Aug 2010)

'funzt nicht' reicht einfach nicht um sinnvolle Lösungsvorschläge zu geben.
Ja, die gmfgraph ist zum editieren Gedacht und dort legst du das Aussehen der Figures fest.


----------



## manius (25. Aug 2010)

:----))))))  ich weiß,
ich wollte keine konkrete Lösung eines konkretes Problems, sondern eher ein Link wo ich darüber etwas nachlesen kann! 
Ich denke einerseits muss doch irgendwo was stehen wie so ein file–aussehen soll (für end-user)? zweites Problem ist Editor der eventuell nicht perfekt ist:---)))(kann aber nicht beurteilen da dies erste meine Schritte sind…und weiß nicht was zu erwarten ist…) 
Es ist bestimmt irgendwo beschrieben wie man so ein Editor bedient ?
Ich habe bis jetzt nix gefunden….

Ok, vielleicht stelle ich mich etwas deppig an:---))))

Jetzt habe versucht 2 std. aufzuschreiben schritt für schritt was ich (falsch) mache, macht aber kein Sinn…
Ich versuche anders:
ein neues Objekt (shape) zufügen: (Frage: kann ich im gmfgraph-file mehrere Objecte haben als ich nachher mappe ?)

- Unter Layoutable(0)->Figure(0)->AbstractFigure(0)->Realfigure(0)->Shape(0) -> waren schon  zwei Rectangle(2)  , es ist mir gelungen eine Ellipse zuzufügen!!! Wow 
- Unter FigureDescription ein neues Description zufügen funktioniert nicht, aber dafür unter FigureGallery ()->Descriptions -> new Description ok. (jetzt steht unter FileDescription auch mein neu erzeugtes MyDescription 
Wie kopple ich jetzt aber meine neue Description mit meine Ellipse?
Habe unter actualFigure ->new child ->Ellipse zugefügt ! jetzt sehe unter RealFigure zwei Ellipsen ??? 
(sieht so aus, als ob ich von FigureGallery anfangen sollte ???) ich gebe aber für heute auf ... ;(;(;(

FAZIT: wenn man weißt, was man genau tut, und in der Entwickler-Reihenfolge kommt man weiter, sonst für Anfänger der vielleicht von hinten anfängt sehr schwierig.....

Gibt’s da wirklich keine Einleitung wie man mit dem Editor umgeht... und wie dies File aufgebaut sein soll??? 

Ich versuch morgen mit einer ältere Eclipse -> ältere Editor vielleicht klappt es ja besser……

Danke im Voraus
Gruß


----------



## Wildcard (25. Aug 2010)

Ich habe mich mit dem neuen Editor auch noch nicht weiter beschäftigt, daher kann ich dich nur an das 4 teilige GMF Tutorial verweisen:
GMF Tutorial - Eclipsepedia
Die Funktionsweise des Editors dürfte weiterhin recht ähnlich sein


----------



## manius (25. Aug 2010)

Habe mir heute Galileo gezogen mit älteren Editor  habe mich dann an schon vorhanden Objekten orientiert und es funzt 
Der neue Editor ist auf jeden Fall bearbeitungsbedürftig !!!!
Wildcard danke für moralische Unterstützung!

Ich versuch noch eine Spec der Möglichen Objecten zu finden….

Zwei Fragen (etwas konkrete  ) hätte ich noch :
1. Ich wurde in einem grafischen statt einem Label eine dynamische Label-Liste haben wollen?
womit kann ich so was realisieren? Labeled Container klingt viel versprechend?
2. Ich weiß nicht aber ich kann mir vorstellen dass man die Grafische Objekte auch programmatisch erzeugen möchte, kann ich dann aus diesen klassen ein gmfgraph-file erzeugen? (macht wahrscheinlich wenig Sinn da GMF aufgrund von gmfgraph-file eben die klassen selbst erzeugt…? ) Anders gefragt: kann ich die selbst programmierten grafischen Objekte irgendwie ins GMF Dashboard reinstecken?


Gruß


----------



## Wildcard (25. Aug 2010)

1. Du suchst wahrscheinlich nach dem Stichwort Compartment. Sollte in einem der späteren Teile des GMF Tutorials gezeigt werden.

2. Nimm einfach eine generische Figure und ändere dort den Quellcode nach deinen Bedürfnissen. Wenn du etwas änderst, mach aus @generated einfach @generated NOT und der Codegenerator merged dann deine händische Änderungen mit dem generierten Code


----------



## manius (25. Aug 2010)

Danke !!!

morgen schaue nach Compartment und spiele etaws noch rum..

Lob an die Leute hier im Forum ! Hier wird dir geholfen :toll:


----------

